
Ask HN: English Speaking, services for practicing - jacke
Hey HN. I have great listening and terrible speaking skills, mostly because the lack of practice. Maybe someone knows good FREE services for practicing(without a teacher, just a real person) and it would be great if there are persons with same interest as I have(Business and Self-improvement lifestyle)<p>OR
What if someone wants to chat, maybe we can cooperate and start to practicing together
======
Jugurtha
Hi, there..

I'm a non-native English speaker. The way I did it was to read a lot, about a
lot, and do it out loud.

Also, whenever I watched TV shows/movies, I'd find myself repeating
expressions after characters. I didn't do it consciously, it just happened.

What this does is expose your flaws as some words are challenging (because the
muscle groups activated in English aren't necessarily the same as in other
languages). You then rectify your pronunciation to get it right.

------
detaro
There are reddit communities to find practice partners, e.g.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ExchangingLanguages](https://www.reddit.com/r/ExchangingLanguages),
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Language_Exchange](https://www.reddit.com/r/Language_Exchange)

